# Kein Mail Empfang :(



## Glare (6. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte ISPConfig schon am laufen, aber leider hat die Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben.

Nun habe ich den Server per Perfektes Setup für Ubuntu 7.04 neu aufgesetzt und es läuft auch soweit alles, nur kein Mail empfang. Senden klappt einwandfrei.

Der Absender bekommt auch keine Nachricht vom Mailerdaemon und im Maillog steht nichts drin, so das mir die Fehlersuche schwer fällt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Glare (6. Sep. 2008)

Ups, sollte eigentlich ins ISPConfig Forum, sorry.


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2008)

Hbe den Thread jetzt verschoben.

Zum eigentlichen Problem, also wenn im mail.log überhaupt nichts drin steht, dann erreichen die Mails den Server nicht. Es ist also entweder ein DNS Problem (der MX Record der Domain verweist nicht auf diesen Server) oder aber Du hast eine Firewall oder einen Router davor, die eingehenden SMTP Verkehr auf port 25 nicht zulassen.

Um das Ganze näher eingrenzen zu können, installier bitte mal eines der webmail pakete für ispconfig und verschicke damit eine email an dich selbs, also an das emailkonto mit dem Du Dich im webmail eingeloggt hast. Wenn diese Mail nicht ankommen sollte, poste alle Zeilen die im mail.log hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## Glare (6. Sep. 2008)

Also DNS kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da ich nichts dran geändert habe. Der DNS Server liegt nicht auf dem selben Server. als MX habe ich mail.w4z.de. drinstehen und die Adresse kann ich auch pingen.
Mein Server heißt server1.w4z.de und da es einen Wildcard A Record auf w4z.de gibt, verweißt auch mail.w4z.de auf den Server.

Ich habe Ilohamail drauf. Habe mich als web1_glare (User von glare@2w4.net) eingeloggt und an glare@2w4.net CC an glare@w4z.de geschickt.

Im IlohaMail Eingang wird nichts angezeigt.

Aber plötzlich höre ich im Thunderbird das was neues da ist, siehe da: 2 neue Mails

Also vonintern scheint es zu klappen, nur von auusen nicht.

Hier noch das mail.log


```
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85]
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], port=[60887], protocol=IMAP
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/pickup[20783]: 1F95B10BC22C: uid=33 from=<glare@2w4.net>
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/cleanup[21923]: 1F95B10BC22C: message-id=<lM3uu3zk.1220714287.0833740.web1_glare@webmail.w4z.de>?
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=10, sent=83, time=0
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 1F95B10BC22C: from=<glare@2w4.net>, size=808, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/pickup[20783]: 52B0610BC22E: uid=10002 from=<web1_glare>
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/cleanup[21923]: 52B0610BC22E: message-id=<20080906151807.52B0610BC22E@server1.w4z.de>
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 52B0610BC22E: from=<web1_glare@server1.w4z.de>, size=380, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/pickup[20783]: 5E23C10BC22B: uid=10005 from=<web2_glare>
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/cleanup[22006]: 5E23C10BC22B: message-id=<20080906151807.5E23C10BC22B@server1.w4z.de>
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 5E23C10BC22B: from=<web2_glare@server1.w4z.de>, size=373, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/local[22005]: 52B0610BC22E: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.57, delays=0.09/0.02/0/0.45, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 52B0610BC22E: removed
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/local[22010]: 5E23C10BC22B: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.54, delays=0.12/0.01/0/0.42, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Sep  6 17:18:07 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 5E23C10BC22B: removed
Sep  6 17:18:08 server1 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85]
Sep  6 17:18:08 server1 imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], port=[60888], protocol=IMAP
Sep  6 17:18:08 server1 imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=30, sent=334, time=0
Sep  6 17:18:20 server1 postfix/local[21928]: 1F95B10BC22C: to=<web2_glare@server1.w4z.de>, orig_to=<glare@w4z.de>, relay=local, delay=13, delays=0.06/0.01/0/13, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Sep  6 17:18:20 server1 postfix/local[21973]: 1F95B10BC22C: to=<web1_glare@server1.w4z.de>, orig_to=<glare@2w4.net>, relay=local, delay=13, delays=0.06/0.01/0/13, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Sep  6 17:18:20 server1 postfix/qmgr[15671]: 1F95B10BC22C: removed
```


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2008)

Ok, dann liegt das Problem nicht auf Deinem Server.

Es ist entweder ein DNS Problem oder eine Firewall bzw. ein router.


----------



## Glare (6. Sep. 2008)

Hmm, das einzige was ich heute noch installiert habe ist iptables, da das setup von ispconfig meinte ich soll das oder ein anders (weiß nicht mehr welches) installieren.
An der Hardware hat sich bestimmt nichts geändert, der Server steht bei Hetzner und ich glaube nicht das die mir plötzlich eine Firewall vorschalten 

Könnte es an iptables liegen? Habe mich leider noch nie damit beschäftigt.

Aber wenn es eine Firewall oder ähnliches ist dürfte telnet mail.w4z.de 25 bzw. telnet mail.w4z.de 110 doch nicht klappen oder versteh ich das falsch?
Hab grad beides erfolgreich von zuhause getestet.


----------



## Glare (6. Sep. 2008)

So, jetzt wirds noch lustiger...

Mails von extern kommen bei glare@w4z.de an, bei glare@2w4.net aber nicht.

Beide Adressen sind in der /etc/postfix/virtusertable
Beide Domains sind in der /etc/postfix/local-host-names
Beide Domains haben den gleichen MX Record

Ich hab keine Idee wo ich noch schauen könnte


----------



## Glare (7. Sep. 2008)

Jetzt sind vier Domains angelegt, bei zweien kann ich einwandfrei senden/empfangen, bei den beiden anderen nur senden.

Ich habe auch in der DB nachgeschaut unter isp_isp_user, isp_isp_web & isp_isp_domain; es ist alles gleich
alle haben den selben MX Record

ich versteh auch nicht warum bei den beiden "defekten" nichts im mail.log erscheint und der Absender keine Fehlernachricht erhält.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln 

Ich hab jetzt mal noch die main.cf, master.cf, virtusertable & local-host-names angehängt


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2008)

1) Gibt es einen User "glare" in /etc/passwd?
2) Logg Dich als glare@2w4.netins webmail an und sende eine email an glare@2w4.net. Es müssen dann definitiv Zeilen im mail log erscheinen, poste diese Zeilen.


----------



## Glare (7. Sep. 2008)

Die Mail kam an 
	
	



```
by www.w4z.de with HTTP; Sun, 07 Sep 2008 10:20:50 +0000

X-IlohaMail-Blah: web1_glare@webmail.w4z.de

X-IlohaMail-Method: mail() [mem]

X-IlohaMail-Dummy: moo

X-Mailer: IlohaMail/0.8.14 (On: www.w4z.de)

Message-ID: <biFETR7i.1220782850.7128920.web1_glare@webmail.w4z.de>

From: Glare <glare@2w4.net>

Bounce-To: Glare <glare@2w4.net>

Errors-To: Glare <glare@2w4.net>

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1

Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

Date: Sun,  7 Sep 2008 12:20:50 +0200 (CEST)
X-Virus-Status: No
X-Virus-Checker-Version: clamassassin 1.2.4 with clamscan / ClamAV 0.93.3/8177/Sun Sep  7 06:29:39 2008


testmail, mal wieder
```


```
root@server1:~# tail /var/log/mail.log
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 imapd: LOGIN, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], port=[36768], protocol=IMAP
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/pickup[5458]: BE52F10BC22D: uid=33 from=<glare@2w4.net>
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/cleanup[7199]: BE52F10BC22D: message-id=<biFETR7i.1220782850.7128920.web1_glare@webmail.w4z.de>?
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 imapd: LOGOUT, user=web1_glare, ip=[::ffff:213.133.100.85], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=10, sent=83, time=0
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/qmgr[14057]: BE52F10BC22D: from=<glare@2w4.net>, size=798, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/pickup[5458]: D3CBA10BC22E: uid=10002 from=<web1_glare>
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/cleanup[7651]: D3CBA10BC22E: message-id=<20080907102050.D3CBA10BC22E@server1.w4z.de>
Sep  7 12:20:50 server1 postfix/qmgr[14057]: D3CBA10BC22E: from=<web1_glare@server1.w4z.de>, size=380, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Sep  7 12:20:51 server1 postfix/local[7209]: D3CBA10BC22E: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.21, delays=0.05/0/0/0.16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Sep  7 12:20:51 server1 postfix/qmgr[14057]: D3CBA10BC22E: removed
```
der User ist in der /etc/passwd/
web1_glare:x:10002:10001:Mein Name:/var/www/web1:/bin/false
aber nur "glare" gibt es nicht


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2008)

Ok, wenn Die Mail ankommt, liegt das Problem nicht auf Deinem Server. Überprüfe bitte nochmal den MX Record der Domain, dass er auch wirklich auf den Hostnamen des Servers veweist bzw auf eine Domain, die wiederum mittels DNS A-Record auf die IP des Servers verweist. Denk auch daran, dass Änderungen im DNS bis zu 2 Tage baruchen, um wirksam zu werden.


----------



## Glare (7. Sep. 2008)

Stimmt, es ist der DNS. Ich versteh nur nicht warum, dort habe ich schon seit Monaten nichts mehr geändert. Im Webinterface sieht es bei allen Domains gleich aus, aber wenn ich es überprüfe, z.b. mit iptools.com, 
http://www.iptools.com/dnstools.php?tool=dns&user_data=2w4.net&type=MX
http://www.iptools.com/dnstools.php?tool=dns&user_data=w4z.de&type=MX

Ist der Fehler gut zu sehen.

Herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich hoffe das es nun in den nächsten 48 Std. irgendwann geht.


----------

